# Cookies



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

These pop ups asking me to agree to cookies are driving me mad. I found I couldn't log on to mhf without having to agree to their use. How can I stop them coming up?


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I clear my cookies out after every session, but If they start flooding the site with ads - I'll be gone


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the price we are now paying because of our 'privacy' concerns. It's in our interests to know about such cookies we are told.??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cookies are a way for you to log onto a site and they know who you are, clear them and you will likely have to sign in each time.

Chocolate chip works for me.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

i am getting the same thing on the ipad but not on the laptop as adblock is blocking them


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just agree to them and they wont come up next time you sign in. I log straight into here everytime with nothing coming up as well as all my other regular sites.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Atthe moment of course we're getting more of them as they update for the new regulations, so if it's a site you no longer use, just say no


----------

